# Virtual Reality Websites



## therocketman11 (Sep 19, 2008)

i always thought if websites were like virtual reality, and how people act at a site. what can you imagine if a site was real?

per esempio: dragcave. can you imagine somewhere around 100 people crowding around a cave, one pops out of mid-air, everyone rushes to get it, and the mothers have no idea what kind of chaos is going around them.

ok now you guys try.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*

can I imagine I could shoot the person that made a bad thread in the face

can I can I can I

oh yes I can look I just did what a pleasant image


----------



## therocketman11 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*

you calling this a bad thread?


----------



## turbler (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*

methinks he is...
The only place I wanna imagine is here... A bunch of people walking around and chatting


----------



## Eevee (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*

4chan

/thread


----------



## Ayame (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*

I had a dream about this place once, and it was a large building.  We had a receptionist.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*

I always thought that if this was a place, it would be a big, well-lit cave with rooms for each forum, and we would walk around and talk and stuff.
~~
.  .
c
l__l


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*



Eevee said:


> 4chan
> 
> /thread


/thread


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*

yeah a bunch of nerds being awkward with each other what fun


----------



## Silversnow (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Can you imagine....*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yeah a bunch of nerds being awkward with each other what fun


Welcome to my life


----------

